# Fostering



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone considered or taken part in foster care? I am interested in this possibility as another one of the many options, however I can't find out from anywhere whether you can be a foster carer for a limited age range, for example only under 5's. It's just because of the size of the house and because I am an early years specialist by career and just don't feel comfortable with taking on a teenager unless they have grown up with myself and my family as a long-term foster or adoption. 

Does anyone know? I would feel foolish to approach an agency with this question in case they felt I only wanted "good" children.


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Clarabel,

I know a little about fostering because I have friends that are foster carers and others in social services. I had also looked into fostering myself.

The best thing to do first is to contact your local council and they will send you some information. They will then call you to see if your interested and make an appointment to come and visit you in your home. 

They dont expect you to make decisions early on about what ages you would like to foster, they hold many workshops for you to attend to help you come to what is best for you. The first one is a basic "what happens" style meeting. The only advice I can give you is to be open minded, and once you decide you want to continue you will be allocated a social worker to help you fill in the necessary documents. 

I do know that for age groups the ranges are - 0 to 6 years, 6 to 12 (i think) then teenagers. Also there is short term fostering - up to 3 years and long term fostering. I was told that the largest group that are fostered are the 6 to 12 yrs. My friend fosters babies as she has kids at school age and the one recommendation is do not foster kids the same age as your own. The babies are hard work (yet rewarding) and the mothers (so far) have had mental illness and drug problems.

Anyway...enough rambling...hope this has helped, please ask if you have anymore questions...best of luck to you...I also know that many foster parents go on to adopt their foster children...not always but I have met a few that have done this....

good luck


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks so much for the information. I felt that because our house is compact we couldn't realistically accommodate an older child. The rooms are small and the design is a starter home so the hot water tanks, etc. are not designed to have constant baths and showers running. A smaller child would be better suited to the environment. Also most people in teh street have small children and as their families expand or grow up they move away to be replaced with more people who have small children, so again small people are the order of the day. 

I can't think of any further specific questions, so thanks for all the info so far and I will look to the council next.


----------

